# 69 gto tail light bezels



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I just wondered if anyone has ever tried any of the repop tail light bezels like these. I don't know if they are any good or not.
eBay Motors: 1969 GTO New DIE-CAST METAL Tail Light Bezels NOS R '69 (item 120331800049 end time Nov-17-08 03:02:02 PST)


----------

